# Big red spot on goldfish's head.



## monapica (Apr 7, 2008)

One of my goldfish had a big white spot on the top of its head- pretty much the size of his head.. I checked on it today, and now it's completely red, and looks like internal bleeding. He seems to be doing fine otherwise, but I am really concerned that he could end up dying from this. 

Any information on what this might be and how to treat it?


----------

